# Bootcamp pour Macbook pro fin 2009



## ruestgr (21 Avril 2017)

Bonjour,
J'ai un Macbook Pro 17 début 2009 et El Capitan et je voudrais savoir si c'est possible d'installer Windows 10 en bootcamp. Si oui comment peut-on le faire.

Merci pour votre aide


*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Avril 2017)

Salut *ruestgr
*
Commence par installer Windows-7 => tu ne peux que débuter par là avec ton Mac de 2009 > qui n'accepte pas l'installation directe de Windows-10.

Une fois W-7 installé > il faut faire une mise-à-niveau interne > à partir de Windows démarré => vers W-10.


----------



## Locke (23 Avril 2017)

@ruestgr
Pour ton modèle, oui tu n'auras pas d'autre choix au départ de faire comme le précise la réponse #2 et c'est une bonne chose. J'ai déjà testé cette méthode et ça fonctionne très bien.

Si par malheur, Windows 10, qui se fera obligatoirement par une mise-à-jour, ne te plaisait pas ou ne fonctionnerait pas correctement, tu auras la possibilité de revenir à Windows 7 puisque la mise-à-jour de Windows 10 créera obligatoirement un dossier Windows.old permettant de revenir en arrière.


----------



## ruestgr (23 Avril 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *ruestgr
> *
> Commence par installer Windows-7 => tu ne peux que débuter par là avec ton Mac de 2009 > qui n'accepte pas l'installation directe de Windows-10.
> 
> Une fois W-7 installé > il faut faire une mise-à-niveau interne > à partir de Windows démarré => vers W-10.



D'accord et Merci mais je ne comprend pas ce que vous voulez dire par il faut faire une mise-à-niveau interne > à partir de Windows démarré => vers W-10. Cela veut ti dire qu'une fois Windows 7 installer je redémarre mais avec le CD de windows 10 et la mise à jour va se faire.

Merci à tous de votre aide j'apprécie beaucoup.


----------



## Locke (23 Avril 2017)

ruestgr a dit:


> D'accord et Merci mais je ne comprend pas ce que vous voulez dire par il faut faire une mise-à-niveau interne > à partir de Windows démarré => vers W-10. Cela veut ti dire qu'une fois Windows 7 installer je redémarre mais avec le CD de windows 10 et la mise à jour va se faire.


Tu ne redémarres pas, le problème maintenant est que pour la mise à jour de Windows 7 vers Windows 10 se passe tout autrement et qu'il n'est pas possible de le faire depuis un DVD officiel.

Il faut aller ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/accessibility/windows10upgrade ...c'est parfaitement légal et le fichier a télécharger sera moins gros, ça fera quand même 3 Go.


----------



## ruestgr (27 Avril 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Tu ne redémarres pas, le problème maintenant est que pour la mise à jour de Windows 7 vers Windows 10 se passe tout autrement et qu'il n'est pas possible de le faire depuis un DVD officiel.
> 
> Il faut aller ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/accessibility/windows10upgrade ...c'est parfaitement légal et le fichier a télécharger sera moins gros, ça fera quand même 3 Go.



Merci à tous j'ai tout installé et tout va bien sauf que mon clavier de mon macbook pro 17 début 2009 je n'ai plus de contrôle sur les touches pour le volume et sur certaine touche comme / me donne ù c'était la même chose avec windows 7 que windows 10. Il y a t'il un moyen de régler ce problème et celui du clavier rétro éclairé car le clavier ne s'allume plus.

Merci pour votre aide j'apprécie beaucoup.


----------



## ruestgr (28 Avril 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Tu ne redémarres pas, le problème maintenant est que pour la mise à jour de Windows 7 vers Windows 10 se passe tout autrement et qu'il n'est pas possible de le faire depuis un DVD officiel.
> 
> Il faut aller ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/accessibility/windows10upgrade ...c'est parfaitement légal et le fichier a télécharger sera moins gros, ça fera quand même 3 Go.




Un gros MERCI pour ton aide mais j'ai un problème des erreurs RunDLL après le démarrage les voici : 










Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Locke (28 Avril 2017)

Ce deux fichiers .dll sont spécifiques avec une carte Nvidia. Il va te falloir faire les mises-à-jour manuellement sous Windows. Ce que tu ne dis pas est : quelle version de Windows tu utilises ?


----------



## ruestgr (28 Avril 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Ce deux fichiers .dll sont spécifiques avec une carte Nvidia. Il va te falloir faire les mises-à-jour manuellement sous Windows. Ce que tu ne dis pas est : quelle version de Windows tu utilises ?



Bonjour,
J'ai installé Windows 7 famille et comme tu me là dit fait la mise à jour avec Windows 10 Famille et c'est la dernière version 1703 il c'est installer automatiquement je l'ai fait de la manière que tu m'avais expliquer.


----------



## Locke (28 Avril 2017)

Très bien, pour les fichiers .dll qui sont spécifiques pour une carte graphique de chez Nvidia essaye donc cette procédure officielle de chez Microsoft… https://support.microsoft.com/fr-fr...566-b983195752c1/update-drivers-in-windows-10 …généralement lorsqu'un pilote n'est pas à jour, il y a devant un triangle jaune ou similaire avec un point d'exclamation. Tu fais fais un double clic dessus et tu sélectionnes une recherche de nouveau pilote sur internet, pas en interne.


----------



## ruestgr (28 Avril 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Très bien, pour les fichiers .dll qui sont spécifiques pour une carte graphique de chez Nvidia essaye donc cette procédure officielle de chez Microsoft… https://support.microsoft.com/fr-fr...566-b983195752c1/update-drivers-in-windows-10 …généralement lorsqu'un pilote n'est pas à jour, il y a devant un triangle jaune ou similaire avec un point d'exclamation. Tu fais fais un double clic dessus et tu sélectionnes une recherche de nouveau pilote sur internet, pas en interne.



Merci mais cela ne fonctionne pas car je n'ai pas de point exclamation sauf pour ce que je jouent.
Mai je pense que cela ne dérange rien car lorsque je vais voir sur la carte graphique il marque Carte vidéo de base Microsoft et il n'y a pas de mise à jour.
J'aimerais si c'est possible que tu me dises si je peux faire quelque chose pour mon macbook pro 17 début 2009 je n'ai plus de contrôle sur les touches pour le volume et sur certaine touche comme / me donne ù c'était la même chose avec windows 7 que windows 10. Il y a t'il un moyen de régler ce problème et celui du clavier rétro éclairé car le clavier ne s'allume plus.

Merci j'apprécie beaucoup ce que tu fais


----------



## Locke (28 Avril 2017)

ruestgr a dit:


> J'aimerais si c'est possible que tu me dises si je peux faire quelque chose pour mon macbook pro 17 début 2009 je n'ai plus de contrôle sur les touches pour le volume et sur certaine touche comme / me donne ù c'était la même chose avec windows 7 que windows 10. Il y a t'il un moyen de régler ce problème et celui du clavier rétro éclairé car le clavier ne s'allume plus.


Sous Windows le rétro-éclairage ne fonctionnera pas, car c'est géré par macOS et non pas par Windows. Pour le problème clavier, il faut aller dans les préférences et chercher si c'est meilleur en utilisant le clavier numérique. Parfois ça marche, parfois non et pour les anciens Mac c'est un peu la loterie, car chaque version de Boot Camp est différente.


----------



## ruestgr (28 Avril 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Sous Windows le rétro-éclairage ne fonctionnera pas, car c'est géré par macOS et non pas par Windows. Pour le problème clavier, il faut aller dans les préférences et chercher si c'est meilleur en utilisant le clavier numérique. Parfois ça marche, parfois non et pour les anciens Mac c'est un peu la loterie, car chaque version de Boot Camp est différente.



Merci je vais essayer cela, et merci encore pour tout ce que tu as fait MERCI


----------



## Locke (28 Avril 2017)

Dans ton screenshot de ta réponse #11, il faudra quand même faire les mises-à-jour. Dans Cartes graphiques, tu ouvres l'onglet et tu forces manuellement la mise-à-jour, si ça ne marche pas tu auras un message indiquant que Windows ne peut pas trouver de meilleur pilote.


----------



## ruestgr (28 Avril 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Dans ton screenshot de ta réponse #11, il faudra quand même faire les mises-à-jour. Dans Cartes graphiques, tu ouvres l'onglet et tu forces manuellement la mise-à-jour, si ça ne marche pas tu auras un message indiquant que Windows ne peut pas trouver de meilleur pilote.




C,est ce que j'ai fait pour la carte graphique et il dise que les meilleurs pilotes pour votre périphérique sont déjà installer et pour les 3 autre qui ont un point d'exclamation je l'ai fait aussi et disent pas pu trouver de pilote pour votre appareil.


----------



## Locke (28 Avril 2017)

Alors tente de faire les mises-à-jour en passant par Windows Update.


----------



## ruestgr (28 Avril 2017)

Ok je vais l'essayer et je te donne des nouvelles Merci


----------



## ruestgr (28 Avril 2017)

ruestgr a dit:


> Ok je vais l'essayer et je te donne des nouvelles Merci



Désolé mais je n'ai pas trouver de mise à jour même avec Windows Update c'est tannant mais que veux tu c'est juste au démarrage que j'ai ces alarmes. Il y a autre chose que j'ai remarqué l'heure ne s'ajuste pas automatiquement et pourtant tout est cocher.

Merci encore pour ton aide que j'apprécie beaucoup.


----------



## Locke (29 Avril 2017)

Il y aussi le fait que tu as un modèle de MBP de 2009 qui utilise une version de Boot Camp précise et qui fait télécharger des pilotes/drivers pour Windows 7.

De plus, tu as de la chance que ça fonctionne, car ton MBP de 2009 n'apparait pas dans la liste officielle Apple… https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204990


----------



## ruestgr (29 Avril 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Il y aussi le fait que tu as un modèle de MBP de 2009 qui utilise une version de Boot Camp précise et qui fait télécharger des pilotes/drivers pour Windows 7.
> 
> De plus, tu as de la chance que ça fonctionne, car ton MBP de 2009 n'apparait pas dans la liste officielle Apple… https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204990



Bonjour,
D'accord, mais pour le bootcamp j'avais EL Capitan 10.11.6 et l'assistant Bootcamp qu'il y avait dessus c'est la version 6.0., c'est celle-là que je m'ai suis servi pour installer le bootcamp. 

Celà fonctionne bien à venir jusqu'à date, c'est plate qu'au démarrage j'ai ces 2 bogues et pour le son aussi mais pas grave au moins ce là coute moins cher que de changer le portable.

Merci pour votre aide j'apprécie beaucoup.


----------

